

Buttered Coffee Could Make You Invincible. And This Man Very Rich - william_stranix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-04-21/buttered-coffee-could-make-you-invincible-and-this-man-very-rich

======
kleer001
I'm not a fan of this kind of profiteering. Coffee + Butter is good for you?
Great. Selling your own brand for a premium, I think, is awful, empty
advertizing hype at it's best.

Where's the transparency and duplicate studies about coffee bean mycotoxins
and toxicity levels? What's the effective dose, LD50? And how much is in a
"poisoned" cup of coffee?

